# Kidding is about to get busy around here



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

My boys raise registered boer goat and this year they bred 15 does. They decided it would be best to split it into 3 groups so we didn't have 15 delivering at the same time. Well I guess the first group didn't get bred when the buck was first introduced. The first group is all past due by 2 months. They are all ready to pop now. They are all filling out their udders. We have leakage, tendons going away, dilation, etc. The second set is due this week and they are all doing the same. The third group is due at the end of the month. We only witnessed about 5 of them breed so we aren't sure about dates. We really thought it out this season, but goats don't cooperate. My guess is that we are using a newer buck that we have only bred once and when we did he only had one or two does in with him at a time. I think he was overwhelmed with all the does and just chased for a while. 

We usually have twins, so we are looking at about 30 kids in the next month.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh there is no point in plans with goats! They will do as they wish! I try and stagger mine being bred as well and never seems to work that way! But there is pros about all at once. When all the kids are the same size no one seems to get pushed around, it gets a little crazy when they all seem to go at once but when it’s done you can just sit back and enjoy them! 
I wish your boys luck with their kidding! And of course I think I speak for everyone when I say we like pictures


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hooray - can't wait! Best of luck for healthy easy kiddings all around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

@gwith
You're only about 30 minutes from me. Good luck with your busy kidding season! It'll be crazy but think about all those adorable babies running around...I'm really looking forward to pictures.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

We are watching 3 pretty close right now. Two of them seem to have lost their tendons a couple of days ago. They are only 70% full of milk and the kids have not dropped yet. The third one has a lot of tendon left, but she has been leaking for a week. I am sure with the awful weather coming this weekend they will be born this weekend.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

gwith said:


> We are watching 3 pretty close right now. Two of them seem to have lost their tendons a couple of days ago. They are only 70% full of milk and the kids have not dropped yet. The third one has a lot of tendon left, but she has been leaking for a week. I am sure with the awful weather coming this weekend they will be born this weekend.


It's been a really busy night. This is the only picture I have to show for it.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Uh oh bottle kids... I hope everything is okay!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Adorable kids. I too hope everything is ok.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! I hope your doe is ok.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

It is a first time mom. She had 4 kids. She just dropped them and ignored them. We were at a 4H meeting when she delivered the first two. The second two were born right as we got home. The first two were ice cold but cleaned up some. I spent all night getting them warm and getting them to eat. The second two were still in their sacks when we came up. They were steaming and warm, but I couldn't get them to breath. They didn't make it. The ice cold ones are eating really good. They are still falling all over when they try to stand. We keep showing the kids to the mom and she just walks to the other side of the pen. I figured with the temperature last night in the upper 30's they would die if we left them in the barn so the spent a couple of hours in the house. They are going back to see mom in a little. I probably turned them in to bottle babies, but I would rather have bottle babies than no babies.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

The doe is ok and that one in the background really is that small. It is the smallest boer I have ever seen. I didn't weight him yet. I am working on 3 hours of partial sleep.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds like you have your Hands full. I'm sorry about the two that didn't make it. Maybe give them some vitamin b complex and some selenium to kick in their instincts. Probably wouldn't hurt mom either especially if she's a first freshener.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

GoofyGoat said:


> Sounds like you have your Hands full. I'm sorry about the two that didn't make it. Maybe give them some vitamin b complex and some selenium to kick in their instincts. Probably wouldn't hurt mom either especially if she's a first freshener.


We gave selenium gel. I have never given vitamin b to a kid. Do you give it as a shot?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

0.5 cc orally is what the vet said. Also from the oodles of threads I've read it seems to be pretty standard with most of the knowledgeable folks here.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congraratulations on the two. If you were about 500 miles closer, my wife would help with bottle feeding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost 2. I agree. Better to have bottle babies than no babies. There are a lot of factors to consider if you want to work hard on getting them to nurse from Mom. Many times it is pain with a first timer. I don't hesitate to give a Banamine shot after the placenta is delivered if a goat is showing signs of rejection.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I am only about 30 minutes from you if you need help. Just PM me. I have banamine and vitamin b complex I could give you a couple of doses no problem. I have a small herd so I have extra.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the support. We have been raising goats for 8-10 years and there is always something new. We have never had quads before. We checked the doe just 2 hours before we found the kids and the kids had not dropped yet. I am wondering if there was no room to drop. 

The placenta was delivered about midnight or 3am, I can't remember but it is delivered. The doe is acting calmer now that it is gone. We are going to work hard with her because we have another 25+ kids coming.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

WOW - just want to say thats awesome, 4 babies. Sorry you lost the two, but that lil boer looks to cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree. 

Sorry for the loss.

The kids are adorable.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

The mom is talking to them a little bit and they cry back but when they try to drink she walks away.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

At least not being mean. She may come around.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

gwith said:


> The mom is talking to them a little bit and they cry back but when they try to drink she walks away.
> View attachment 143677


The face...That came out of me! *(SHOCK)*
It's a picture worth keeping. Have you tried tying her head so the babies can suckle? I hope she comes around. Good luck.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

We hold her and let the kids feed. After one sip, she move forward or backwards just enough so that they fall off. The little kid is so small he can not reach up to feed. We have to hold him in the air. I weighed them last night at 24 hours old and the little one was only 2 pounds 4 oz and the bigger one is 3 pounds 12 oz. Our boers usually run 6-9 pounds. We have never had one under 6 pounds, but we have had them up to 11 pounds. 

I took the kids into the house again last night because the little one was running all over and he felt cold. With his size, there is no way he would get any milk from the doe anyways. The doe cried like crazy when I took them. I think she knows they are hers, she just doesn't want to feed them.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Those are small! Good luck to you, at least they grow fast.
I know you can't get her to lie down to nurse, would be nice though.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

gwith said:


> We hold her and let the kids feed. After one sip, she move forward or backwards just enough so that they fall off. The little kid is so small he can not reach up to feed. We have to hold him in the air. I weighed them last night at 24 hours old and the little one was only 2 pounds 4 oz and the bigger one is 3 pounds 12 oz. Our boers usually run 6-9 pounds. We have never had one under 6 pounds, but we have had them up to 11 pounds.
> 
> I took the kids into the house again last night because the little one was running all over and he felt cold. With his size, there is no way he would get any milk from the doe anyways. The doe cried like crazy when I took them. I think she knows they are hers, she just doesn't want to feed them.


Did you try the banamine that was suggested for her? Have you milked her and then put the kids on her? Maybe her idder is tight and hurts when they try nurse?


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I did not try banamine yet. I have been putting the kids on a full udder. I will milk her and then put them on.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

gwith said:


> We hold her and let the kids feed. After one sip, she move forward or backwards just enough so that they fall off. The little kid is so small he can not reach up to feed. We have to hold him in the air. I weighed them last night at 24 hours old and the little one was only 2 pounds 4 oz and the bigger one is 3 pounds 12 oz. Our boers usually run 6-9 pounds. We have never had one under 6 pounds, but we have had them up to 11 pounds.
> 
> I took the kids into the house again last night because the little one was running all over and he felt cold. With his size, there is no way he would get any milk from the doe anyways. The doe cried like crazy when I took them. I think she knows they are hers, she just doesn't want to feed them.


The past two years I have had sets of undersized Boer kids like this born. After recently reading on another thread here that chlamydia can cause weak small hungry kids versus miscarriages I'm wondering if that was the cause. It is very frustrating. They do survive & grow, but not anything like they should.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry about the loss of the other 2 babies and the mama not wanting to feed them. Hopefully she catches on soon and understands her job. 
The babies are adorable. I love the first pic you posted where feeding the tiny one, and the expression on the other babies face that was looking at you, so adorable. Are they does or bucks?
Were the 2 babies that died bigger or about the same size?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, milk some out to make her more comfortable, then try the kids on her.

I have a heat lamp out for the weak kids, so they can stay with mama. I will go out every few hours to make sure they get the teat, until they are strong enough and mama is allowing them to nurse. Be sure they are in a bonding pen. 

If they are separated for too long she may disown them.

Giving a small Bo-se shot to them may help too.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

They are both bucks. The ones that died were a buck and doe. The buck that died was huge. The doe that died was about 4 pounds. I assume they are just small because there were 4 in there. 

I have a heat lamp in the pen with them and a hot box, but with the new efficient light bulbs the hot box doesn't feel like it is warmer than the environment.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

gwith said:


> They are both bucks. The ones that died were a buck and doe. The buck that died was huge. The doe that died was about 4 pounds. I assume they are just small because there were 4 in there.
> 
> I have a heat lamp in the pen with them and a hot box, but with the new efficient light bulbs the hot box doesn't feel like it is warmer than the environment.


How about using a chicken brooder lamp bulb? That's what I have set up for when my doe kids. I can adjust it up or down depending on amount of heat is needed.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

How big of a brooder heat lamb bulb? I am using a 250watt bulb as a heat lamp for the pen and it would cook a kid in a hot box.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

gwith said:


> How big of a brooder heat lamb bulb? I am using a 250watt bulb as a heat lamp for the pen and it would cook a kid in a hot box.


Oh, it's an enclosed box? Mine is over a dog crate.
How about one made for reptiles? I have one in a large tank and it keeps it really warm, they're like mini versions of the chicken heat lamp/brooder bulbs. Petco/petsmart carry them.
Just an idea....


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you tried a pig mat? It plugs in, but only heats up if an animal is actually laying on it. I put a towel on it and lay the baby goat on it. It gets warm, but not hot like a heating pad for humans.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I had the little guy wrapped in a heating pad in a dog crate with a space heater next to him in my living room, but I could not keep his temperature up. He was always ice cold. He died this morning while I was working with him. 

The bigger guy has been accepted by his mother. She actually cries if he is out of sight. She is letting him nurse. He isn't very good at it, but he is warm.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

gwith said:


> I had the little guy wrapped in a heating pad in a dog crate with a space heater next to him in my living room, but I could not keep his temperature up. He was always ice cold. He died this morning while I was working with him.
> 
> The bigger guy has been accepted by his mother. She actually cries if he is out of sight. She is letting him nurse. He isn't very good at it, but he is warm.


I'm so sorry you lost the little one. I'm glad the mom came around to her boy though. It's so hard sometimes, you can do everything right and nothing you do is enough. I hope your kids (human) are ok too, it's hard on them even though it's a fact of farm life.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I am sorry you lost the smaller buckling. I am also glad that the doe has taken to the other. I hope he gets better at nursing and grows fast and big for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss. 

Glad mom is taking care of the other kid now.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That's so hard to lose one. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I know the little one was the runt and the odds were against him, but what do you think happened? I had a similar thing happen last winter with a kid. 

Both started off being born in the cold and were near death. I warmed them up to temperature and brought them in the house. They acted normal and were eating and running around and then all the sudden their temperature dropped drastically and they were gone. The one this week had a sudden temperature drop after running around and I was able to bring him back to temperature and he returned to normal but when he was running around the second time the temperature drop couldn't be reversed. Last year someone said something about over feeding them. He was on 100% mothers milk.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How sad  I'm so sorry you lost the little one. You did everything you could for him. I hope his brother continues to thrive. So glad mama is figuring things out


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Here is a picture my son took last night.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How cute so sorry for your losses


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww so cute. I'm still very sorry about the little one. I hope everything is going well your way.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

The original guy is having a little difficulty. While we were working on him, these two girls came to visit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So sweet! Adorable visitors


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

It is happening. Twins Tuesday, twins yesterday, twins today.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations on all the twins!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations on all those wonderful little ones!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all the kids!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Glad they kidded well for you.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Congratulations.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

2 more girls. One backwards


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Two more boys. They don't look like their mama.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

This one was having issues so we took him on a car ride. He is with his mom now.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations they're so cute!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats on all the babies so far!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Never thought about taking other species for car ride.:great:


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Just an observation. when you are feeding week kids. make the kid swallow up.
by holding the kids head higher than its body you often will get milk in to the lungs.

sit down on a chair put the kid straddling your leg. hind legs hanging on one side and the front legs between your legs.

hold the kids head lower than its body turning it to the side so excess milk will fall to the floor. while holding the sides of the kids mouth with your fingers insert the nipple.
if the kid will not suck put your finger in its mouth instead of the nipple. continue holding the kids head lower than its body and turned to the side. wiggle your finger and squirt some milk on to your finger that is in its mouth.
once the kid starts to suck quickly trade your finger and the nipple.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Never thought about taking other species for car ride.:great:


Oh no! Now you gots new idears!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Your sons are such fine, handsome young men!


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

mariarose said:


> Your sons are such fine, handsome young men!


Thanks


----------



## Cammie Brown (Feb 2, 2019)

gwith said:


> My boys raise registered boer goat and this year they bred 15 does. They decided it would be best to split it into 3 groups so we didn't have 15 delivering at the same time. Well I guess the first group didn't get bred when the buck was first introduced. The first group is all past due by 2 months. They are all ready to pop now. They are all filling out their udders. We have leakage, tendons going away, dilation, etc. The second set is due this week and they are all doing the same. The third group is due at the end of the month. We only witnessed about 5 of them breed so we aren't sure about dates. We really thought it out this season, but goats don't cooperate. My guess is that we are using a newer buck that we have only bred once and when we did he only had one or two does in with him at a time. I think he was overwhelmed with all the does and just chased for a while.
> 
> We usually have twins, so we are looking at about 30 kids in the next month.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

So far


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

what a great photo


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A bucket full of cuteness.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

More fun than a barrel of monkeys!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

gwith said:


> So far
> View attachment 145677


Oh my goodness.....I'll take one bucket of happiness please


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

We had one walk off into the darkness and this is what we found when we found her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a whole bunch of cuteness!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I agree with Karen!
That must be one independent minded doe.:7up:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What a cute bucket of babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

The cold font blew in yesterday at 3 am. We had twins at 6:30am and again at noon. Here they are.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Beautiful. Congratulations.
Doelings or Bucklings?


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

3 boys, 1 girl


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

That cold front was horrible! I was leaving for work when it hit and got drenched trying to keep my darn gate open long enough to drive through, the wind kept blowing it closed. 
Congratulations on your adorable kids! How many do you have now? I bet your boys are kept really busy with all of them.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I got caught out in the pouring rain check in them that morning. We are up to 16 babies now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful babies.


----------

